# Our BlueBeards Revenge range! Shaving Heaven



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Check out our BlueBeards Revenge range we have in stock !
http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/brands/the-bluebeards-revenge/










Don't forget all orders over £20 placed on our website tonight get 20 Astra blades FREE just type DW in comments box at payment :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks a great site )


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks very much David! Its a new business so still along way to go yet and loads more items to stock but will all come in time


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Best of luck with it ,been buying loads of shaving gear recently so will be popping an order over when my current supplies run out :thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

How do you rate it , that's what I use along with oil and balm. I've not used anything else really to compare it to. 
Wouldn't mind a nice safety razor but it's a bit of a gold mine. Don't want to buy cheap then I have to buy again but don't want to pay £100 in case I don't get on with it :doublesho


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

david g said:


> Best of luck with it ,been buying loads of shaving gear recently so will be popping an order over when my current supplies run out :thumb:


Awesome Dave! much appreciated mate :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

slimjim said:


> Wouldn't mind a nice safety razor but it's a bit of a gold mine. Don't want to buy cheap then I have to buy again but don't want to pay £100 in case I don't get on with it :doublesho


A Merkur 43C or the longer handled model is a really safe bet, and I doubt you would need to buy anything different afterwards. They usually cost about £35. Its then the blades that you have to experiment with to find one that suits you, but thankfully the blades are as cheap as chips.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

slimjim said:


> How do you rate it , that's what I use along with oil and balm. I've not used anything else really to compare it to.
> Wouldn't mind a nice safety razor but it's a bit of a gold mine. Don't want to buy cheap then I have to buy again but don't want to pay £100 in case I don't get on with it :doublesho


your best bet would be a Timor razor or a Merkur 33c its the perfect razor to start with and only £22.99 i sell loads to new starters and they LOVE it! :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly no need to pay big money for a safety razor.

The blades are what do the shaving, i did buy a Merkur Vision and sold it on, have a 38C, big hands wanted more length to the pole..(steady).

But there are cheaper still i think the £20 mark would not be bad price to simply try out DA shaving.

Then again for simply trying you can get a supermarket simple DA razor.

The blue beards shaving cream does go a long way very very little on the bristles needed just a very very light dab with the brush in the pot.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Also Slim Jim have a look at our kits we do, if you are on a budget this is a great kit! Comes with a German made Timor Razor http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/novice-shave-kit/
It's a great starter kit with razor, brush, Taylor Of Bond Street Cream and 10 blades


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd love to have a go at this way of having a shave but I'm scared I'm going cut myself to pieces :lol:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> Also Slim Jim have a look at our kits we do, if you are on a budget this is a great kit! Comes with a German made Timor Razor http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/novice-shave-kit/
> It's a great starter kit with razor, brush, Taylor Of Bond Street Cream and 10 blades


I've got the Bluebeard range and a Kent Pure Badger Hair BK4 Brush, so just really after a nice Razor & Blades not really on a budget either :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha mate its not hard at all check out my Facebook page and see the people I have converted and they love it! It's all about taking your time, keep blade at a 30 degree angle and using no pressure.

Feel free to have a read of our blog 
http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/learn-the-lost-art-of-shaving-how-to-shave-like-your-grandad/


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

slimjim said:


> I've got the Bluebeard range and a Kent Pure Badger Hair BK4 Brush, so just really after a nice Razor & Blades not really on a budget either :thumb:


Well I would highly recommend then Merkur 33C or any Timor Razor you really can't go wrong with them. The 33c is pretty much the same as the very popular 34c just the handle on the 33c is thinner  use DW5OFF at check out if you do buy anything for a discount


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I've gone for the merkur-43c well it does look nice , I've added some Colonel Conk soap as well just to give it a try :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> I'd love to have a go at this way of having a shave but I'm scared I'm going cut myself to pieces :lol:


You won't mate. Not had a cut yet.


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Tricky Red said:


> You won't mate. Not had a cut yet.


I've had a few but getting used to it now, you can't rush it like you do with a normal mach 3 or whatever. Short slow strokes with little or no pressure I find works


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

slimjim said:


> I've gone for the merkur-43c well it does look nice , I've added some Colonel Conk soap as well just to give it a try :thumb:


Thanks very much you will love it! You also have a few blades to try  :thumb:


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just got my feathers from you went straight in my merkur and had a shave and they are great. Much better than the derby ones I started with


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

chippy1970 said:


> Just got my feathers from you went straight in my merkur and had a shave and they are great. Much better than the derby ones I started with


Awesome mate glad your happy with them! Feathers and Astra blades are the ones i always pick up


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

It can be very very addictive, you thought detailing was bad....:lol:

I have not got into the safety razor collecting but have about 12 Straight Razors.

The straight razor can leave a much deeper cut than a safety razor but hay its in the name safety razor.

Safety razor more a scrape or a nick, the straight can be a proper cut....:lol:

I like the look of that butterfly and was a old style feature i liked on the vision so im sure i will try a butterfly at some point.

Creams are a nice way to start into wet shaving rather than the soap as people can be put off with the soap faster drying out when just starting and neading to take your time the creams are nice.

Great look to the brush handle in that kit but i would invest in a proper badger hair, pure is starting point some will either say pure or best both pretty similar, however for me it really has to be super this is very close to the more expensive silvertip.

Be very wary of any cheap brushes on flea bay you want a proper named company.

The Kent have a bit of a reputation of bean a bit floppy but this may be compensated for with the pure badger hair not been the softest also the shorter the height of the bristles the more it will naturally be less susceptible to flop.

Look for a hand packed brush knot, machines dont pack them so tight and the finer the hair the more it needs packing.

Couple of forums...

http://www.badgerandblade.com/ Good allround shaving forum and well respected.

http://straightrazorplace.com/ As title possibly more for straight razor users and again very well respected forum.

http://www.theshavingroom.co.uk/forum/ As Title a UK Forum.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

james_death said:


> It can be very very addictive, you thought detailing was bad....:lol:
> 
> I have not got into the safety razor collecting but have about 12 Straight Razors.
> 
> ...


Yes it can be very addicting lol been there! Well still are there haha. Thanks for the Forums i will take a look :thumb: We have had no problems with that brush sold over 50 now and had good feedback from them there made by Muhle but yes Badger are a lot better just depends on people budgets.

Yeah we have a price list from kent so we can stock there Brushes ect just need to look into it a bit more first before making an order with them,But from what we have seen so far they have pretty good reviews.

Thats some collection of straight mate :thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I use the Kent BK4 and have found it great :thumb:

http://www.shaving101.com/index.php/product-reviews/shaving-brushes/79-kent-bk4-shaving-brush.html


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I see from the 101 review it says silver tip, the £45 £50 mark is about the cheapest for silver tip.

I Love my Edwin Jagger Super Badger £35 i think it is now but ive had mine for a fair few years now think mine was £25 back in the day.

The Fan on mine now is 60mm. From a 20mm knot i believe, and never shed a single hair.

Unlike the boar or synthetics.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

this is a lovely silver tip brush it feels awesome in the hand and looks stunning 







http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/pr...brush-silvertip-fibre-high-grade-resin-black/
Ours start from £39.99 but will be having loads more brands in stock soon to


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

That does look classy.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

james_death said:


> That does look classy.


Thanks James


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> Thanks very much you will love it! You also have a few blades to try  :thumb:


Don't know how you managed it but it arrived today  I should have said I'm working away and not back till Thursday night so no rush. But thanks anyway looking forward to using them.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

slimjim said:


> Don't know how you managed it but it arrived today  I should have said I'm working away and not back till Thursday night so no rush. But thanks anyway looking forward to using them.


Oh awesome mate glad it's turned up ok. RM sometimes are super fast and other times slow, looks like I got them on a good day  let me know how you get on.

And Thanks again mate!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Just to let people know We now have the stunning Omega stands back in stock! £15.99









http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/omega-chrome-shaving-brush-razor-stand/

Thanks


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

First time DE shave tonight and it went better than I thought:thumb: Closest shave I have ever had and no blood or rash. Thanks for the advice GNuts, you were right with what I ordered from you, no turning back now! What would you advise after shaving and before aftershave, balm? Or nothing, don't want anything to interfere with the smell of Creed:argie:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Right i want to get into this close shaving business, ive never been able to wet shave due to getting a terrible shaving rash and lots of irritation. I have a close trim at the minute. 

Whats the most sensitive combination to get into this? How do i avoid iritation and shaving rash?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

knightstemplar said:


> First time DE shave tonight and it went better than I thought:thumb: Closest shave I have ever had and no blood or rash. Thanks for the advice GNuts, you were right with what I ordered from you, no turning back now! What would you advise after shaving and before aftershave, balm? Or nothing, don't want anything to interfere with the smell of Creed:argie:


Great stuff mate!!! Glad your happy with it and your first shave went well! to be honest i would just use any normal moisturiser as you don't want anything to get in the way of creed :thumb: for 1 they smell beautiful and 2 there not cheap  that should be all you will need mate! Also moisturised skin tends to make your aftershave last longer i find as the skin is not dry :thumb: Hope thats some help


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

matty_206 said:


> Right i want to get into this close shaving business, ive never been able to wet shave due to getting a terrible shaving rash and lots of irritation. I have a close trim at the minute.
> 
> Whats the most sensitive combination to get into this? How do i avoid iritation and shaving rash?


Hey Matty!

A great kit that we do is this one,its a great starter kit and the razor is not aggressive at all but you will still get a close shave! With only one blade on your skin thats going to help loads with and rash or irritation that you were getting. As long as you hold the razor to around a 30 degree angle and don't use pressure you would get any irritation with a safety razor.

With being a Ginger Nut i have very sensitive skin and i can shave every day with no problems at all  hope thats some help!

Here is the kit http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/novice-shave-kit/

Also the Don kit is a none aggressive razor just the same so just depends on your budget and what you like the look of,here is the Don kit

http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/don-shaving-kit/

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

knightstemplar said:


> Thanks for the advice:thumb:


More then welcome!


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> Just to let people know We now have the stunning Omega stands back in stock! £15.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will my MERKUR 43C fit in this, do you sell bowls/mugs for mixing lather up?

Cheers


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

SlimJim i don't think it would as the 43C is very chunky but it fits perfect in this one  http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/rose-potter-shiny-nickel-shaving-stand/

And yes we do the bowls,We have them in white and black  http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/muhle-white-porcelain-platinum-ring-shaving-bowl/

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I really want to get on this band wagon and give this a try.

Complete noob so not sure why but I'mdrawn to the Merkur razors. Is there any sequence to the models, is 43c is higher than 33c. Just wondering if the references actually tell you anything?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Bod42 said:


> I really want to get on this band wagon and give this a try.
> 
> Complete noob so not sure why but I'mdrawn to the Merkur razors. Is there any sequence to the models, is 43c is higher than 33c. Just wondering if the references actually tell you anything?


Hey mate, To be honest there both not aggressive razors so really it would be down to what you like the look of really! The 43c is an awesome razor and extremely good quality but the reflects in the price! We have sold loads of the 43c and they love it! A member on here only had one off us last week :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Few more products added to the website today 









http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/timor-three-piece-safety-razor/









http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/taylor-bond-street-pure-badger-hair-shaving-brush/









http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/taylor-bond-street-alum-block/









http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/sandalwood-3-x-hand-soap-100g-gift-box/









http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/custom-made-straight-razor-walnut-scales/









http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/shaving-accessories/shaving-soaps/


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> Thanks very much you will love it! You also have a few blades to try  :thumb:


Had my first shave with a safety razor today using my new Merkur-43c, don't know why I didn't do it years ago, piece of cake started of quite gentle but to be honest you can still move the razor about in all the nooks and crannies no problem. Didn't even feel like there was a chance of getting nicked. Did three passes just for the sake of it in different directions. 
Really nice shave if you have ever thought about it and been a bit apprehension Just go for it.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome Slimjim! Glad you are happy with it and had a great first shave  yep it really is not that scary or hard and the more you shave with it the better it's going to get  Thanks for the feedback mate!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Lads have a look here this weekend you could win a shaving brush 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331642


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Ryan it's coming up for pay day you got any special offers coming up to temp us :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Unfortunately not at the moment Slim,everything has been selling well so iv not even thought about any offers,the only thing i will be doing another offer on soon is the custom straight razors we sell. but don't forget we do a discount now so if you do buy make sure you use the code *DW5OFF* :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh and i have just dropped the price of this by £5  http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/timor-three-piece-safety-razor/


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Im going away today for a few days but when i come back i will see if i can sort something out for the DW boys


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

slimjim said:


> Ryan it's coming up for pay day you got any special offers coming up to temp us :thumb:


Just came up with an offer so i will put it up later


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is the offer if anyone makes an order http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332167


----------

